# Deciding on P&S or going DSLR



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi all,
I'm in the market for a new camera (screen broke on my ELPH while in Europe) and I'm trying to figure out if I should get a new ELPH or go DSLR (Rebel XSi with the 18-55mm kit lens).

As the latter is a rather large purchase, I'm trying to determine if it is worth it. I know this something only I can decide, but these are the questions I'm asking myself in the decision process... Can anyone add to my list of questions??


1. When and how often will I actually use the DSLR? Is that often enough to merit the costs?
2. Can I live with the auto modes and the downsides of small sensors in P&S cameras?
3. Can I live with having to carry a camera bag around on vacations?
4. Do I need a crazy good camera for my amateur vacation shots?
5. Do I need movie modes?
6. Do I just go for the gusto and get both and choose based on occasion?
7. Do I need the manual modes and the different lenses? Do I think I can grow and learn to use them if I have them?


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

The only reason to get a DSLR is you expect to change lenses.

You don't need to change lenses for amateur vacation shots.

You can do a little better than a point and shoot however and get one of the fixed lens super zoom cameras - Canon makes a nice one in the Powershot family, an S5 I believe it is. Board member Fredric has one, you can ask him about it.

Ed


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Gig103 said:


> 6. Do I just go for the gusto and get both and choose based on occasion?
> 7. Do I need the manual modes and the different lenses? Do I think I can grow and learn to use them if I have them?


This is what I ended up doing. I have always liked taking pictures and wanted to get into in more so I went out and bought myself a nice DSLR, the Canon 40D. I probably bought more than I needed for just starting out in the DSLR realm, but I wanted something I could grow into as well. I say if you can swing it, go for both a P&S and a DSLR.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

chicagofan00 said:


> This is what I ended up doing. I have always liked taking pictures and wanted to get into in more so I went out and bought myself a nice DSLR, the Canon 40D. I probably bought more than I needed for just starting out in the DSLR realm, but I wanted something I could grow into as well. I say if you can swing it, go for both a P&S and a DSLR.


+1, this is the way to do it. Get the dSLR and a nice new Canon Elph and be happy. I just got a Canon 1100IS and I must say, it's FANTASTIC. This is the first time I've had movie mode on a camera and it's great, I actually use it.

For me, I like to get out to take photos, that's when I bring the dSLR. When I'm out and about though, nothing beats a tiny camera able to snap in a second. When I vacation, I always take both.

Honestly, I paid like $200 and change for the Elph, well worth it. It might seem like a lot of investment now, but you'll thank yourself later.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

+3 - the P&S is a must have and the dslr is the option 2nd camera if you want to get into photography. so replace the P&S first at minimum.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

EdCT said:


> The only reason to get a DSLR is you expect to change lenses.


Some folks here simply slap an 18-200 on the camera (or whatever the Canon equivalent is) and call it a day.

I can think of many other reasons to get a DSLR beyond simply changing lenses. They feature faster and more precise control over the capture settings than a P&S will. The autofocus systems are more developed than those found in P&S cameras. They have a viewfinder that allows the photographer to accurately composes the photo (it helps if you have a camera with with a viewfinder with 100% coverage). They have faster frame rates and larger data paths through the camera to better suit sports and action photography. They are better integrated with external lighting systems via hot shoes or sync terminals.

I'm sure I could add to that list, but that will do for a start. If the OP isn't sure if he needs or wants one, then he should follow his instincts and stick with a P&S for now.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

> The only reason to get a DSLR is you expect to change lenses.


I can't say that I feel that way. The larger image sensor size is a major drawing point to me, to get the most out of the megapixels. Manual modes, DIGIC III and other processors all appeal to me too. Plus, being able to shoot RAW if I get into photography would be nice too. I figure, even if I don't start buying professional lenses, the camera's advanced features would be worth having. I'd probably go for a telephoto lens too, but could see myself holding off.... After all, up to now I've never used more than a 3x optical zoom P&S.

That said...



HW said:


> +3 - the P&S is a must have and the dslr is the option 2nd camera if you want to get into photography. so replace the P&S first at minimum.


... it sounds like the P&S might come first.


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

Gig103 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm in the market for a new camera (screen broke on my ELPH while in Europe) and I'm trying to figure out if I should get a new ELPH or go DSLR (Rebel XSi with the 18-55mm kit lens).
> 
> As the latter is a rather large purchase, I'm trying to determine if it is worth it. I know this something only I can decide, but these are the questions I'm asking myself in the decision process... Can anyone add to my list of questions??
> ...


I'll answer your questions for my priority of selection:

1. When and how often will I actually use the DSLR? Is that often enough to merit the costs?
* I use mine ALL THE TIME! I get shots of my kids that I could not get with a PAS.*

2. Can I live with the auto modes and the downsides of small sensors in P&S cameras?
* This is what drove me back to a DSLR.
* 
3. Can I live with having to carry a camera bag around on vacations?
*My wife wouldn't I do. As you point out, you can always get a reasonable PAS.*

4. Do I need a crazy good camera for my amateur vacation shots?
*It depends. It's personal choice. For a trip to 6 flags or Disnay, probably not for a trip to national parks, Europe or other exotics locations yes.*

5. Do I need movie modes?
*For me, no.*

6. Do I just go for the gusto and get both and choose based on occasion?
*Certainly an option.*

7. Do I need the manual modes and the different lenses? Do I think I can grow and learn to use them if I have them?
*If you never take a DSLR out of automatic more you can still take better pictures than PAS. As you get a better and better appreciation of how lens quality affects the resultant image you well on you way down the slippery expensive lens slope.*


----------



## ktc (Jan 10, 2005)

Cliff said:


> I'm sure I could add to that list, but that will do for a start. If the OP isn't sure if he needs or wants one, then he should follow his instincts and stick with a P&S for now.


I've always thought the larger the camera, the better the pictures will turn out :angel:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

ktc said:


> I've always thought the larger the camera, the better the pictures will turn out :angel:


Well, it's not the size of the tool, but how well you use it...


----------



## ktc (Jan 10, 2005)

Cliff said:


> Well, it's not the size of the tool, but how well you use it...


But it's _old and wrinkly_!


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

ktc said:


> But it's _old and wrinkly_!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

You can shoot RAW if you get an Canon and change out the firmware: http://chdk.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page

You'll absolutely have better pictures with a dSLR on auto mode than with an P&S on auto mode, there's no question. The thing is, if you're out and about, and don't feel like lugging around equipment, then you're SOL for taking pictures unless you have a decent P&S. Again, if it's at all possible, go with both :thumbup:


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

1. It's a question that only you can answer - so buy used to start.
2. Sure small sensors is a downside in P&S. But will you take your "bulky" DSLR everywhere? You can't take pictures if you don't have a camera. Chances are you will bring your P&S on a lot more trips, and thus you capture pictures that you otherwise would have missed. The auto modes in P&S these days are really good.
3. It gets heavy. And camera bag screams theft. But I do it.
4. The photographer makes the photo. Good equipment helps but it's certainly not the determining factor.
5. I love my P&S movie mode.
6. YES! (See what I do below).
7. You will want to learn the manual modes. Buy a versatile lens to start with. If you go Canon, the 28-135 IS and 17-85 IS are both good choices, depending on your shooting style. If you shoot more landscape, go for the wider angle.

I say get both. You can buy a used DSLR to lower the up front cost and see if it's really for you. Plenty of options to choose from. If you want to go Canon, I suggest getting a used 20D body for around $450. Skip the digital rebel line. Reasons - 1) you get a metal body which feels a lot more sturdy; 2) you get two wheels to independently control aperture and shutter speed, which is a big plus when you shoot true manual - which is a natural progression if you really get into dslr.

At the end of the day I carry my P&S almost everywhere I go. I have the panasonic TZ-5 - Leica lens, 10x optical zoom, wide angle at 28mm, image stabilization, shoots 720p video at 30fps. I think it's the most versatile camera out there.

For DSLR I started with a 20D with 28- 135. As I fine tune what I like to shoot, my lens collection grew with it.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Desiboy said:


> You'll absolutely have better pictures with a dSLR on auto mode than with an P&S on auto mode, there's no question. The thing is, if you're out and about, and don't feel like lugging around equipment, then you're SOL for taking pictures unless you have a decent P&S. Again, if it's at all possible, go with both :thumbup:


In other words, you won't "absolutely" get a better picture with a DSLR than with an inexpensive PandS.

Yes, the DSLR will have better specs across the board, but that's not what photography's about, it's about getting the shot - if a P and S is more suited to one's lifestyle and experience level, then that's the camera that will give that person the best result.

Point and shoots are light, easy to carry, easy to use, some which have flip up viewfinders also allow for better positioning of the camera for the inexperienced photographer.

This detail about DSLR's image quality vs P&S is not really germane for much of the intended audience of these cameras.

Ed

Ed


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, I think the answer is I need both a P&S and dSLR. I can swing the P&S now anyway...

I even have it worked out to either the SD1100 IS, or the SD870. The former is more like my old camera, including the same battery so my backups are compatible. The latter has a wider-angle lens, slightly better image stabilisation, and is $50 more.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Canon G9


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

jcatral14 said:


> Canon G9


that would be appropriate for someone who doesn't plan on getting a dslr later. one of the smaller ones is better for someone who does plan on a future dslr.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

HW said:


> > G9
> 
> 
> that would be appropriate for someone who doesn't plan on getting a dslr later. one of the smaller ones is better for someone who does plan on a future dslr.


Pretty much how I felt... Spending $500 on a P&S to then buy a dSLR doesn't seem like a good idea. So I'd rather have something that fits in a pocket for the P&S.

Unless, people think the G9 is a good enough compromise??


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Gig103 said:


> Well, I think the answer is I need both a P&S and dSLR. I can swing the P&S now anyway...
> 
> I even have it worked out to either the SD1100 IS, or the SD870. The former is more like my old camera, including the same battery so my backups are compatible. The latter has a wider-angle lens, slightly better image stabilisation, and is $50 more.


When in doubt, always go wider angle.

Most of the time you can walk closer (instead of zoom), but you can't make your shot wider.

But really, take a look at the Panasonic TZ-5. I was a staunch Canon fan (A640, S70, G6, SD850) until I discovered the panny TZ-3 and then the TZ-5.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I absolutely love my Canon SD870 for a P&S. I think it takes great quality photos for such a little camera.


----------

